# Gluten free grains...



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I cannot eat wheat or barley. Period. Even some oats will cause problems if they are processed in the same machinery that processes wheat. Has anyone found bulk GF grains that don't cost a a fortune or a fortune in shipping? I've written Emergency Essentials several times to encourage them to expand their bulk grains to include millet, milo, bucket, quinoa, flax, amaranth, etc. No response from them. Other companies charge a ton for shipping.

I finally went down to a local feed store and bought 50 pound bags of milo, millet, and buckwheat that is used as bird food. Birds are very sensitive creatures and do not tolerate toxins. I figure if birds can eat it, so can I. Cost was very cheap and quality was pretty good, although there were some husk parts which might have not been present in a grain cleaned for human consumption. I froze the bags in the deep freeze and then packed in mylar/5 gallon buckets with CO2 and O2 absorbers.

Any other ideas? I want more variety than rice, beans, and corn.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Hempseed is gluten free.
Spelt is so low in gluten it is almost nonexistent (around half a percent)

I have these and both make great breads.


----------

